# I was in a pub



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I was in a pub in Western Queensland last Saturday night,
when this really brutally ugly girl came up to me, squeezed
my rear and said, "Give me your number, sexy."

I replied "Have you got a pen?"

She smiled and said "Yes."

I replied, "Well you better get back into it, before the farmer
notices you're missing."


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Actually laughed out loud. :lol:

Belter.


----------



## cooly (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks, i feel not good, but i am very happy to see this funny jokes. thanks again. :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That was very brave. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

Very funny, worth remembering on a night out.. :lol: :lol:


----------

